
Ask HN: Python development on Ubuntu best practices - backslash_16
I&#x27;m typically a developer on Windows, and I&#x27;ve done a decent amount of Python on Windows.<p>My workflow is I install the version of Python needed, we&#x27;re on 3.5&#x2F;3.6 so we stay pretty current, then use venv and install all my dependencies.<p>When using Linux I&#x27;ve read I really don&#x27;t want to use my system Python, even if it happens to be the correct version.<p>With Ubuntu specifically, and its package manager, how do I install a different version of Python or how do I de-couple Python from the OS?<p>It would be simple to create some sort of virtual environment and install the requirements inside it but I want to make sure I&#x27;m doing the right thing from the start.
======
gigatexal
Vscode works really well with pipenv— that’s how we use it at our startup.
Though you might like the end to end support of something like pyCharm.

~~~
backslash_16
I've been using vscode for Python development on Windows so that sounds great.

I've been researching my question too and have decided on using pyenv to
separate my system Python from the other version I'm gonna install, and doing
a manual git clone/.bashrc edit to get pyenv setup.

